# Nintendo Dna 30



## ShaneW (23/8/14)

Classic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (23/8/14)

Omgoodness! I want i want! Are you selling these? *whispering "please say yes" out loud*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/8/14)

2 Angry Wolves said:


> Omgoodness! I want i want! Are you selling these? *whispering "please say yes" out loud*



Lol unfortunately not.


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (23/8/14)

The forum is much like paging thru a FHM sometimes. Gets you excited and the the reality of not having it smacks you in the face! Lmfao

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (23/8/14)

It's made by a company called litt up customs 

http://www.facebook.com/Littupcustomecigs

Reactions: Like 1


----------

